# I am back to walking for exercise.



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 26, 2022)

I am back to tracking my steps a day.  Trying to get at least 5000 steps a day.  Just wondering around in Wal Mart can get 2000 in.  lol lol.  Exercise and eating right does help my health.  Got to drink plenty of water too.  That is harder for me to do.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 26, 2022)

Walking is great for you!  Keep doing it.  I walk whenever I can, even it is just parking my car in one of the spots furthest away from the store.   Since you are in Texas you probably have more days with weather that is conducive to walking than many other areas of the country.  We are lucky!


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 26, 2022)

I am a true believer in walking. We let the iPhone count the steps, but try to get in a mile a day. We've also got stairs in the house which I believe are an asset. As I reported in another post, a doctor once told me that when I got older I might fall on those stairs and break a hip, but without the stairs I might not get old enough to break the hip. (-8


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 27, 2022)

I walk 5 days/week.  During the winter I walk the hallways of my apartment building which is 4 floors and the hallways are long.  I use the stairs and very seldom use the elevators.  I miss walking outside but hey, I live in the middle of Canada so that is expected during the dead of winter.  There are so many other seniors here that are barely moving.  Most seem to be using walkers to get around.  I don't want to be judgemental but I have a feeling that these folks did not walk when they were younger and now are in a pretty bad situation when it comes to locomotion.  Walking is great preventive medicine.  I am a strong believer in the  "use it or lose it" theory to health care.  Sitting around all day and "enjoying" the sedentary life style just leads you to diabetes and other health problems.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 27, 2022)

My husband and I try to take walks everyday when the weather allows and on the weekends we frequent the hiking trails. It is one of the best exercises along with swimming for you. Keep up the great work.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2022)

I walked yesterday and today. Whew.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 27, 2022)

I also walk daily. Got a treadmill 8 years ago and walk on it at least 1 hour a day. When the weather is nice, I walk outside. Walking is one of the best things you can do for your health. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jules (Jan 27, 2022)

The weather is a real impediment in Canada.  In 2021 we had extreme heat, smoke, cold or extra deep snow. It was a heck of a year for our daily walks.  I really miss it on days I can’t get out.


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 27, 2022)

Here in Canada,winter time we run…-12 worse with windchill..no walking…


----------



## spectratg (Jan 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am back to tracking my steps a day.  Trying to get at least 5000 steps a day.  Just wondering around in Wal Mart can get 2000 in.  lol lol.  Exercise and eating right does help my health.  Got to drink plenty of water too.  That is harder for me to do.


Since I moved to the retirement community in March with my dog, I have been averaging about 2.7 miles (6000-65000 steps per day), even in the cold weather.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I am back to walking for exercise.


Walking is great exercise!  Come spring I will be doing more of it.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 27, 2022)

I miss hiking/walking I broke my left in the 4th. It didn't bother me until 2015 when I worked at drug/alcohol rehab facility. I had to stand in place for long periods of time overseeing medication passes. I get acupuncture once a week, still hurts


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 27, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> I miss hiking/walking I broke my left in the 4th. It didn't bother me until 2015 when I worked at drug/alcohol rehab facility. I had to stand in place for long periods of time overseeing medication passes. I get acupuncture once a week, still hurts


Sorry, Mr. Ed, that it still hurts! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 27, 2022)

That's great...good for you. Walking is one of the best exercises. I need to do the same. My pedometer app says I should get 6,000 steps a day. I usually don't get nearly that much. I haven't been good at using it around the house.


----------



## Chet (Jan 27, 2022)

When I walk in excess meaning too far or too fast I don't sleep well that night. A google search said it leads to the body producing cortisol which is a stress hormone. Gotta take it easy.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's great...good for you. Walking is one of the best exercises. I need to do the same. My pedometer app says I should get 6,000 steps a day. I usually don't get nearly that much. I haven't been good at using it around the house.


My iPhone does this for me and on a typical day I get about 8500 steps plus 5 to 7 flights of stairs. Part of my daily walk includes hills and I believe that is the most beneficial part. Like you, I have also come to understand that walking is about the best exercise for me as I approach 80 later this year.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 27, 2022)

I have a neighbor who is Hispanic, doesn't speak much English though he understands it when spoken to, and is over 90 years young. Usually, only his son and maybe one neighbor visit him.  Occasionally he goes downstairs to the building's lobby and chats with a neighbor or two. That's all the company he usually needs.  He takes daily walks - even in the extreme cold that we have here in Minnesota.   I've seen him put on his coat and take walks late at night.  Through the hottest summers, the coldest winters, even through the Plague & nothing stops him.    Like Old Man River, he just keeps moving along.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2022)

My 69 year old knees & eyesight have both improved (especially my eyesight).
I heard about "Bromelain" - an enzyme in pineapple that (over time) helps dissolve those floaters some of us get in our eyes as we age.   The same enzyme also helps arthritis.  I've been having some pineapple for breakfast for the past year.  I now see floaters only when I try hard to see them.  Previously, a computer screen really brought them out.
Scoff all ya want, but I had an eye exam recently & the optometrist said, "Well, your last eye exam was 3 years ago & your eyesight was just "OK," but now it's 20/15 which is better than perfect."


----------



## Chet (Jan 28, 2022)

win231 said:


> My 69 year old knees & eyesight have both improved (especially my eyesight).
> I heard about "Bromelain" - an enzyme in pineapple that (over time) helps dissolve those floaters some of us get in our eyes as we age.   The same enzyme also helps arthritis.  I've been having some pineapple for breakfast for the past year.  I now see floaters only when I try hard to see them.  Previously, a computer screen really brought them out.
> Scoff all ya want, but I had an eye exam recently & the optometrist said, "Well, your last eye exam was 3 years ago & your eyesight was just "OK," but now it's 20/15 which is better than perfect."


I'll try it. It can't hurt. It's available in canned form.


----------



## Jules (Jan 28, 2022)

@win231. You’ve stoked my interest in Bromelain too.  Perhaps it’s one of the active ingredients in some popular eye supplements.


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> @win231. You’ve stoked my interest in Bromelain too.  Perhaps it’s one of the active ingredients in some popular eye supplements.


Guess we are all going on Bromelain…looked it up on Amazon.Anyone know if Chet gets a commission? ( kidding)


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 28, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I am a true believer in walking. We let the iPhone count the steps, but try to get in a mile a day. We've also got stairs in the house which I believe are an asset. As I reported in another post, a doctor once told me that when I got older I might fall on those stairs and break a hip, but without the stairs I might not get old enough to break the hip. (-8



Just curious, how many steps are in a mile?


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 28, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Just curious, how many steps are in a mile?


A lot more than I am willing to walk I bet (Sorry could not resist )


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 28, 2022)

*I am doing it too.  When it is cold outside, I walk the halls of my apartment building.  Last month, over a couple days, I walked all 6 floors looking at Christmas decorations.
Since many people have things on their doors during the year, there is a lot to see.  During nicer weather I often walk the outside perimeter of the building, using walking with friends who are walking their dogs

I am bummed because there used to be a movie theater down the block, but they closed during the early pandemic, and will not reopen.  Would not have minded walking there to see a movie.*


----------



## Knight (Jan 28, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Just curious, how many steps are in a mile?


Average is 2000. I guess that is considering the average stride of a person. As for walking we walk 5 days a week except if it's raining. I walk 3 miles a day my wife walks about 1/2 mile more. These 34 degree cold mornings aren't fun but then the 93 degree mornings at 6 a/m aren't fun either


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 28, 2022)

A step-up from walking, if your knees can handle it, is a run-walk where you run but your feet stay very close to the ground. And you move your arms in motion, much like you were cross-country skiing. I used to jog about 3.5 miles every other day and then I ran into toe issues which affected my gait and then led to back issues, and pain. So I went to walking but then tried this new method of walk-run and I have not had a problem since! Since I stay almost as close to the ground as walking, I have not had knee or back issues except when other activities (like roofing) caused them. And it gives me a better workout, minute for minute, than even jogging so I only go about 2 1/4 miles now. The arm motion keeps me balanced and I am not using my toes to push off so much but rather the legs (quads). You can go as slow or fast as you wish with this. I like the fact that I can get a good workout in a little over a half hour.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 28, 2022)

Knight said:


> Average is 2000. I guess that is considering the average stride of a person. As for walking we walk 5 days a week except if it's raining. I walk 3 miles a day my wife walks about 1/2 mile more. These 34 degree cold mornings aren't fun but then the 93 degree mornings at 6 a/m aren't fun either


Thank you!  We swim year-round at a place with a heated outdoor pool.  Getting out of the pool when it's 28 degrees or so is no fun either.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2022)

Chet said:


> I'll try it. It can't hurt. It's available in canned form.


I wouldn't get it in canned form.  It's been sitting in that can for months.  I don't know if that lessens the effectiveness of the enzyme, but you can get pineapple in already diced form & it's much fresher.  I learn to buy it whole & cut it myself; it's not difficult.  And that core has the highest concentration of Bromelain.  I put the core in my Vitamix.


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2022)

Jules said:


> @win231. You’ve stoked my interest in Bromelain too.  Perhaps it’s one of the active ingredients in some popular eye supplements.


Yes, it's available as a supplement, but I prefer it from the fruit.  There are other benefits in the whole package from eating the whole fruit - other nutrients, vitamins & fiber.  Besides, it's sweet.


----------



## charry (Jan 28, 2022)

I love walking ….it makes me feel so good…
this is the only exercise I can do now apart from my exercise bike …..
I miss my aerobics classes …..but , keep walking guys ……!!


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 28, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Just curious, how many steps are in a mile?


Problem is everyone's "steps" are different. My wife's iPhone counts steps (but not in a very clear way) and miles down to a tenth, but it doesn't equate the two ... and I'm not sure if it uses a GPS or steps to calculate distance. So, darned if I know. )-8


----------



## Knight (Jan 28, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Problem is everyone's "steps" are different. My wife's iPhone counts steps (but not in a very clear way) and miles down to a tenth, but it doesn't equate the two ... and I'm not sure if it uses a GPS or steps to calculate distance. So, darned if I know. )-8


If you want to be accurate  measure the stride /steps length.  The average is  2 & 1/2 feet. A mile is 5280 feet.  2000 x 2.5 = 5000 ft. close enough. 
Or you could measure a mile and see how long it takes you to walk a mile. A 20 minute mile or 60 minutes = 3 miles.

But if walking is for health & pleasure & distance  doesn't matter, just being able to is great.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Walking is great exercise!  Come spring I will be doing more of it.


I just track whatever walking I do, at home, at the store, etc.  Wal Mart can give a lot of steps if you walk all over it.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 28, 2022)

Knight said:


> If you want to be accurate  measure the stride /steps length.  The average is  2 & 1/2 feet. A mile is 5280 feet.  2000 x 2.5 = 5000 ft. close enough.
> Or you could measure a mile and see how long it takes you to walk a mile. A 20 minute mile or 60 minutes = 3 miles.
> 
> But if walking is for health & pleasure & distance  doesn't matter, just being able to is great.



Thanks.  I'm going to try to get my daughter to walk with me and about 45 minutes at a brisk pace sounds right.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 28, 2022)

My PCP said, I don't care how far or how fast you walk.  It's all about time.  If your walk 45 minutes every day that will satisfy me just keep the legs moving and the blood circulating.  Been doing It for 7 years almost daily.


----------



## oslooskar (Jan 28, 2022)

I try to walk everyday and swim every other day. However, I should mention that I have decided to avoid walking on dry sand at the beach as much as possible because my ankles always hurt after I do it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 29, 2022)

oslooskar said:


> I try to walk everyday and swim every other day. However, I should mention that I have decided to avoid walking on dry sand at the beach as much as possible because my ankles always hurt after I do it.


Walking on sand does indeed give your ankles a workout.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 29, 2022)

I walk daily unless my back pain is especially bad the whole day. I usually go for a relatively short but brisk walk in the afternoon, and then me and Michelle go for a nice, long stroll in the evening.


----------

